# Lids



## speccy1 (12 Apr 2009)

Anybody got any lids that you no longer use and want to sell on? I`m after a couple as spares (as I`m always leaving mine at work, and also handy if anybody who rides with me needs to borrow one)

Many thanks


----------



## speccy1 (13 Apr 2009)

No????


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Apr 2009)

You shouldn't buy a 2nd hand lid fwiw. you don't know how much damage it may have had. Your choice, but if a lid has had any impact, it becomes next to useless


----------



## spandex (13 Apr 2009)

Never buy 2nd hand if I was you I would just get some cheep ones.


BTW if you are leaving them all over the place should you be wearing one? maybe it is your own way of saying so?


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2009)

If you are going to get cheap ones ... that are for use by multiple people, make sure that they are easily adjustable.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Apr 2009)

If you're going cheap, Specilized's Chamonix and Air Force helmets are decent and Snell standard compliant. (£20-£30).


----------



## speccy1 (16 Apr 2009)

spandex said:


> Never buy 2nd hand if I was you I would just get some cheep ones.
> 
> 
> BTW if you are leaving them all over the place should you be wearing one? maybe it is your own way of saying so?



Oh I definately agree with the use of a lid (surely precious little protection is better than nothing??), just thought a backup was a good idea. I do get the points about going 2nd hand (didn`t think of it at first!!). I`ll see if I can find summat new at a reasonable cost. Cheers for the advice


----------

